# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Goede voet verzorging kan vervelende problemen voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*Goede voet verzorging kan vervelende problemen voorkomen*


Onze voeten hebben het alle dagen bijzonder zwaar te verduren. Ze krijgen van ‘s morgens vroeg tot ‘s avonds laat ons volle gewicht te dragen, leggen vele kilometers af en zitten meestal opgesloten in minderwaardige, luchtdichte en dus niet ademende schoenen. Daar zul je vroeg of laat een zware tol voor betalen. Spijtig, want met een goede voet verzorging kun je veel vervelende voetproblemen zélf voorkomen…

Een van de meest voorkomende problemen is ongetwijfeld voetschimmel. Voetschimmels worden overgebracht via huidschilfers van reeds besmette personen. Hoe warmer én vochtiger de omgeving hoe beter voetschimmels zich thuis voelen. Je loopt dus het grootste risico in zwembaden, sauna’s, vochtige kleedkamers, douches en sportzalen. Vele sporters zitten dan ook geregeld met vervelende voet schimmels geplaagd. Dan spreekt men meestal van atleetvoet of zwemmers eczeem.

*Velletjes en kloofjes* 
Heb je te kampen met voetschimmel, dan manifesteert zich dit vooral door losse velletjes of pîjnlijke kloven, voornamelijk tussen je tenen. In een volgend stadium ontstaan op deze plaatsen bijzonder pijnlijke rode vlekken en een witte huiduitslag. Bezit je een droge huid, dan veroorzaakt voetschimmel meestal blaasjes die na verloop van tijd vervellen met jeuk en een onaangename geur tot gevolg.

*Voetschimmel verdwijnt niet zomaar…*
Eens voetschimmelvastgesteld, laat je bij voorkeur niets aan het toeval over, want deze schimmels vermenigvuldigen zich razend vlug. Voetschimmels verdwijnen zeker niet spontaan, maar hebben een goede verzorging nodig. Voor die verzorging gebruik je bij voorkeur schimmelwerende zalf, ontsmettende zeep, (talk) poeder of mousse. Je vertrouwde apotheker is ongetwijfeld je beste raadgever. Heb geduld, zet de behandeling verder tot wanneer alle schimmel is verdwenen, ongetwijfeld een behandeling van lange adem…


*Blaren door losgekomen opperhuid*
Een ander en niet te onderschatten voetprobleem zijn blaren die ontstaan door vochtophopingen onder een losgekomen opperhuid. Deze pijnlijke blaren ontstaan door extra druk en te veel wrijving door bijvoorbeeld te kleine en dus knellende schoenen, door schoenen die nog niet goed ingelopen zijn of door vochtige en slecht zittende kousen. Een blaar is een reactie van je huid waarmee het zijn onderliggend huidweefsel wil beschermen tegen nog meer schade. Blaren laat je bij voorkeur zoveel mogelijk met rust, zo voorkom je pijnlijke huidinfecties. Kan het echt niet anders, dan kun je de blaar.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## christel1

Ik koop bijna altijd lederen schoenen, wel wat duurder maar veel beter voor mijn voeten, anders gaan ze sneller stinken, ook altijd sportsokken in de winter en ook in de zomer, dus katoenen sokken, kan gewoon geen andere sokken verdragen, die kriebelen te hard. 
Als ik toch een blaar krijg dan gebruik ik compeed, dat zijn blaarpleisters met een soort gel erin, je kan ze in verschillende formaten kopen, voor hielen en tenen dat is echt een hele goeie uitvinding want een gewone klever die geeft niet hetzelfde comfort en die gaat makkelijk los. 
Ook wissel ik vaak af van schoenen behalve in de winter dan draag ik meestal laarzen en die zijn wel redelijk prijzig als je lederen laarzen wilt, maar meestal koop ik die dan wel in solden maar dan mag je toch nog rekenen op meer dan 100 euro. Als je lederen schoenen in het begin een beetje knellen kan je er natte doeken in steken zodat ze wat klammig zijn en daarna aantrekken en dan rekken ze een klein beetje uit en zitten ze daarna veel makkelijker dit kan je niet doen met kunstleer. 

Wel heb ik last van heel droge voeten, ik heb ook een droge huid dus daar zou ik nog iets moeten voor vinden, want door de droge huid krijg ik soms kloven op mijn hielen en dat is wel pijnlijk, daarvoor kan ik dan wel naar de pedicure gaan om het te verzorgen. 

En met mijn hallux valgus knobbels aan mijn dikke tenen wel aangeboren, niet van te smalle schoenen aan te doen moet ik wel altijd zien dat ik brede schoenen koop want anders zijn ze voor de vuilbak en ja soms doe ik dan wel eens een miskoop... stom he ?

----------


## sietske763

tegen kloven helpt klovenzalf heel goed, je hebt het van een goed (duur) voetenmerk maar die van de kruitvat helpt net zo goed en kost de helft minder,
je moet het wel iedere dag gebruiken, s,avonds voor het slapen.

----------


## sietske763

ps, kost ong. 4 euro voor een tube

----------


## christel1

Dank u Sietske, ik kom toch regelmatig bij Kruidvat, zal es kijken dan of bij etos, daar zullen ze ook wel zoiets hebben zeker of bij action ? Die massagezalf van bij action voor pijnlijke spieren is zalig om te gebruiken, kost nog geen 3 euro voor een grote pot en wordt lekker warm, zalig gewoon en die smeert ook zalig uit. En ik slaap toch meestal met sokken aan kan ik de zalf gewoon aanbrengen voor ik ga slapen en de dag erna propere sokken aantrekken want ik heb geen zweetvoeten maar veel te droge voeten, te droge huid en droog haar.... wel fijn, ik heb nooit acné gehad dus...

----------


## sietske763

klovenzalf helpt echt het beste..........heb ook wel vette cremes geprobeerd, oa; uierzalf, helpt allemaal niets.
heb ook een eeltschraper (etos, 5 euro) en schraap 1x per week eelt eraf, doet de pedicure ook, aleen veel duurder, en dan.............smeren maar.....succes!

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Wat naar schijnt ook goed is voor droge voeten is Aloë Vera. 's nachts goed insmeren en dan een windeltje er rond. Niet dat ik er ervaring mee heb, maar heb dat is ergens gehoord. 


Wat ik al jaren gebruik zijn produkten van sholl en ben daar zeer tevreden over. Als ik in de douche ga doe ik altijd een peeling aan en daarna een voetcrème"ruikt zalig". En als het echt nodig is gebruik in een puimsteentje en moet zeggen dat mijn voeten er zeer verzorgd uitzien "als zeg ik dat zelf". Hecht daar ook veel belang aan, zowel in de winter als in de zomer. Vind dat zo vies mensen met onverzorgde/vieze voeten. Soms zie je dan zo van die chi chi madammen en als je dan naar hun voeten kijkt weet ge genoeg. Waar ik soms wel last van heb is, dat ik zweet tussen mijn tenen, vooral in de winter, maar daar gebruik ik dan met momenten daktarin spray voor. 


En wat betreft schoenen ook ik koop altijd lederen schoenen. Tenzij ik er echt nodig heb koop ik de meeste schoenen in de solden. En goede schoenen is onmisbaar, want u voeten zijn het steunpunt van heel ons lichaam.

----------


## christel1

Do, 

ik hecht ook wel belang aan goed verzorgde voeten hoor, gebruik echt bijna altijd het puimsteentje als ik in bad zit, in de zomer nageltjes gelakt als ik sandalen aantrek, het staat toch beter eerlijk gezegd. Wat ik wel raar vind dat vrouwen veel meer last hebben van eelt op hun voeten dan mannen, toch mijn mannen.... ons ventje die heeft niks eelt op zijn voeten en mijn zoon ook niet maar die heeft wel stinkvoeten, die moet ik nog eens lamisil once gaan halen dan is de reuk weer voor maanden weg. 
En ik koop zoveel mogelijk ook lederen schoenen omdat die veel soepeler zijn dan andere schoenen nu heb ik wel eens zomerbotjes gekocht omdat ik daar mijn steunzolen kan in leggen want met het shitweer dat het nu is kan je bijna nog niet buiten met sandalen of open schoenen. En in mijn hoge botten krijg ik mijn steunzolen niet in en die zijn van scapa die ga ik dus zeker niet wegdoen hoor.... En ik koop ze ook meestal in solden behalve als ik echt dringend schoenen nodig heb en niet anders kan dan ze volle prijs betalen.

----------


## Suske'52

Ik had vroeger nooit eelt ....nochtans ik liep nogal km.af.... per dag .....na de operatie's (voeten) heb ik veel eelt gekregen .....ik wrijf ze 2/3 x daags in met een voetenbalsem ... of calendula zalf ..... geeft zeer zachte voeten ...of olie ....zonder sokjes.... kan ik geen schoenen meer dragen (teensokjes in de zomer vd open schoenen ) spijtig vd. gelakte teennagels ..... maandelijks komt de pedicure aan huis .....gebruik regelmatig een massage voetenbad met kruiden erin .....schoenen ... sleehakken ..... heb ik geen gebrek aan ....met een man gelijk de mijne .... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

